# Poll: Replacement "Witch" head



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rob (pugknows) and I, along with the talent of 'Molemento' Pete, are thinking of doing a replacement Witch head for the newly released Salem Witch. Although, classic and retro as 'she'(?) may be, Her face is something to be desired! (Heck, even her static pose is questionable, but we won't go that far!!!) We would like to gather info and comments from all who are, or would be, interested in the 'change'. I have placed a few alternatives in the Poll of options we are thinking about. If you have any other requests to add, please feel free to express them.
Oh, and a new set of arms too!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd rather see it modeled closer to the boxart picture...but that is just me!

MMM


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Inside Tom Graham's Aurora Model kits book there is a Photo of James Bama's wife., She is dressed as the witch and was used as the model for the original box art.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

How about the Margaret Hamilton version from the wizard of oz, or would copyright come into it?
Simon


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

ochronosis said:


> How about the Margaret Hamilton version from the wizard of oz, or would copyright come into it?
> Simon


I thought someone already did a replacement head of her...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

veedubb67 said:


> I thought someone already did a replacement head of her...
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Hi Rob,

You may be right. I think I recall someone doing the head a couple of years ago, but wasn't sure if it was still available to buy?

Simon


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

I've picked up quite a few replacement heads for the Aurora kits, and would be very keen to get a box art replacement head for The Witch.

Glenn


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hi someone did make a replacement head for the Salem witch it was scupted in the likeness of the wizard of oz's Margaret Hamilton the company that made it is called posthumous productions who I am trying to get a hold of to see if they have any replacements parts for sale , also check out amazing figure modeler #38 it has a great article on replacement parts for kits . 

Sprayray


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Different BB but my vote still goes for the box art look. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I vote box art also! Hey, we're looking at one box with two Witches inside...why make 'em both look alike?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

sprayray said:


> Hi someone did make a replacement head for the Salem witch it was scupted in the likeness of the wizard of oz's Margaret Hamilton the company that made it is called posthumous productions who I am trying to get a hold of to see if they have any replacements parts for sale , also check out amazing figure modeler #38 it has a great article on replacement parts for kits .
> 
> Sprayray


Hi Sprayray,

Thanks for the info. 

Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im with the Majority here on the Boxart head:thumbsup:


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Definitely box art; the box art was always what sold the kits to me as a kid.

-Neil


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> I thought someone already did a replacement head of her...


It was Posthumous Productions, offered with their "Nameplates Aurora Shoulda Done" resin box art logo plate. I have the set and it's very nice. I don't know if PP's items are out of production but, if so, another box art replacement head would a great improvement over the kit part. I believe that our own CultTVman had a Margaret Hamilton head for a while.

Mark McG.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> I believe that our own CultTVman had a Margaret Hamilton head for awhile.
> 
> Mark McG.


You're right Mark but thank goodness the transplant didn't take and the good ol Steve head we all have come to know and love is back! (Sorry, it was right over the plate and I had to swing!)


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> ...(Sorry, it was right over the plate and I had to swing!)


 *IT'S OUTTA HERE!!!*

Mark McGee, how'd I let that one get past - ?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I still would be interested in getting the Grizelda head from Hillarious House of Frightenstein as a replacement for this kit. 

LONG LIVE BILLY VAN!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I still would be interested in getting the Grizelda head from Hillarious House of Frightenstein as a replacement for this kit.
> 
> LONG LIVE BILLY VAN!


http://www.frightenstein.com/wav/vpgriz.wav 
http://www.frightenstein.com/wav/grizopen.wav :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Come to think of it, howzabout an Elizabeth Montgomery replacement head? If someone came out with that, I would truly be bewitched.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Come to think of it, howzabout an Elizabeth Montgomery replacement head? If someone came out with that, I would truly be bewitched.


But, one would need an Elizabeth Montgomery body to go with it!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Now that's what I call thinking ahead, Z!  
Mark McG.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd go for a box art style head for sure :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Zorro said:


> But, one would need an Elizabeth Montgomery body to go with it!



I'd pay good money for both! :devil:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I still would be interested in getting the Grizelda head from Hillarious House of Frightenstein as a replacement for this kit.
> 
> LONG LIVE BILLY VAN!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'll see your Grizelda and raise you a Bette.









Mark McG.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Did you guys ever get the Gerry Anderson Sci-Fi series "Terrahawks" over in the states? I think it was out in the 80's and had a character called Zelda, who was the main 'baddy' and who just happened to look like a witch. She always scared the heck out of my nephew!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Och',

I've heard of _Terrahawks_, but the last Gerry Anderson show I truly enjoyed was _Fireball XL-5_, and before that of course, _Supercar._

Now back to topic: here's another possible replacement head.

Mark McG.

P.S. - D'OH!!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Och',
> 
> I've heard of _Terrahawks_, but the last Gerry Anderson show I truly enjoyed was _Fireball XL-5_, and before that of course, _Supercar._
> 
> ...



Wow Mark, now that whats I call a show 


http://www.earthstation1.com/ThemeSongs/fbxl5.wav


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh yes, those two shows had what it took to stir the heart of any 6-year-old, of which I was one when they premiered over here. I had the _Supercar_ and _Fireball XL-5_ Little Golden Books, lunchbox, tie-in toys, the works. Now, much older but very little wiser, I have both series on DVD and enjoy them regularly.

I'm just biding my time until the *affordable* styrene kits finally come out...

Mark McG.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

*new witch head*

OK here's one that no one has mentioned how about a H.R. Puf-n-stuff witchie poo replacement head ! "i want my darn flute back"


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Oh yes, those two shows had what it took to stir the heart of any 6-year-old, of which I was one when they premiered over here. I had the _Supercar_ and _Fireball XL-5_ Little Golden Books, lunchbox, tie-in toys, the works. Now, much older but very little wiser, I have both series on DVD and enjoy them regularly.
> 
> I'm just biding my time until the *affordable* styrene kits finally come out...
> 
> Mark McG.


Mark, You sound like a man after my own heart! I loved the old shows and can remember sitting watching them after I came in from school. I think my parents still have some of my toys, from the shows, in their attic.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

sprayray said:


> OK here's one that no one has mentioned how about a H.R. Puf-n-stuff witchie poo replacement head ! "i want my darn flute back"


I love it!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

How about the head witch from the 1990 movie 'witches' starring Angelica Houston.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Heres another Picture with hair


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ochronosis said:


> How about the Margaret Hamilton version from the wizard of oz, or would copyright come into it?
> Simon


There is one already


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

How about Witchie Poo from H.R. Puff-n-Stuff 
Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How about my ex-wife...:tongue:
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Wouldn't that be a kick in the pants if we could "personalize" everybody's witch into a likeness of the ones they...(uh umm)...love?!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Interesting idea, Pre. There was a terrific PL Headless Horseman at WonderFest a few years back. The Burton head was resculpted by the builder to be a self-portrait. Cool, but a little unsettling...I might try that myself.

As for a witch head made to resemble Mrs. McG., that's not gonna happen! 

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm....I don't know Mark....could be a best seller! LOL!

I thought of Whitchy-poo, but wouldn't that require some HR liscencing?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

At this point, we're not so much worried about licensing. We just want to see what the public wants no matter how ridiculous it may be! If you want Witchy-Poo, then suggest Witchy-Poo. If you want Elizabeth Montgomery, then Elizabeth Montgomery it is! How about your Mother-in-Law?  Nothing is set in stone...yet! (that's why the poll.) So go crazy and suggest anything and everything you can think of. :thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> At this point, we're not so much worried about licensing. We just want to see what the public wants no matter how ridiculous it may be! If you want Witchy-Poo, then suggest Witchy-Poo. If you want Elizabeth Montgomery, then Elizabeth Montgomery it is! How about your Mother-in-Law?  Nothing is set in stone...yet! (that's why the poll.) So go crazy and suggest anything and everything you can think of. :thumbsup:


"She's a Witch!" - Connie Booth in the Monty Python and the holy grail


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

ochronosis said:


> "She's a Witch!" - Connie Booth in the Monty Python and the holy grail


I don't think they ever proved she was?!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol: I think the Duck gave her away!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Not only that, she confesses: "It's a fair cop".

Mark McG.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Mark, 

I was begining to think that I had misunderstood the joke 

Simon


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

There is a story called the Bell Witch, which is performed as a stage show.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about the witches in the first Black Adder episode, the ones at the end who tell Black Adder he will be king, then they realize that they mistook him for Henry Tudor?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

or the witches of Eastwick - I would pay good money for the Michelle Pfeiffer head :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

ochronosis said:


> I would pay good money for the Michelle Pfeiffer head :thumbsup:


WHO WOULDN'T???? :lol:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

